# Problemas con amplificador de woofer



## anderson torres (Ago 31, 2008)

hola amigos de este foro. Tengo un problema con amplificador y por favor quiero que me ayuden.

el amplificador es al estilo  de ladelec pero con ciertos cambios. Lo primero es que lo hice para un subwoofer de 4ohms, todo funciona bien hasta despues de un rato de uso o hasta cuando le comienzo a subir el volumen, la resistencia de 150ohms del transistor empieza a ahumarse.
consulte con unos amigos y me dijeron que era la impedancia del parlante, y me recomendaron subirla con una resistencia en serie de 4.7 oms a 20w, consecuentemente lo hice pero sigio con el mismo problema. Ya revise todo y todo anda bien. Ya estoy al borde e la deseperacion ops:  ops:  ops: .
No se que hacer mas. O si pudieran ayudar con otro diagrama de otro amplificador adecuado para un  subwoofer. 
De antemano gracias


----------



## ZENNER (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola , para comenzar la resistencia problema que citas en tu grafica   es de 120 ohm y las de 150 ohm estan en la etapa de potencia , con la de 120 ohm lo unico que puedes hacer es comprar otra resistencia del mismo valor , pero de mayor capacidad de disipacion de calor te recomendaria  que sea  de 1 watt o 2 , se calentara menos y no perdera su valor al no perder su valor evitamos  ruido generado por el recorte de amplitud  de señal por ese lado , ahora si queremos modificar las resistencias de 150 ohm debemos tener en cuenta lo siguiente el HFE de los transistores 2SC3858 y la resistencias en emisor de estos que son de 0.2 ohm que no podras modificar tendras que aplicar la siguiente formulita :

  (reemplazo R 150ohm) = HFE (2SC3858)*0.2/10       ,    * reprecenta multiplicación 
                                                                                          /  reprecenta divición

  Si el resultado es un valor muy cercano a 150 no podras hacer  el cambio solo te quedara aumentar su capacidad de disipacion de calor a 2 watt ,si obtienes otro resultado ya sea por encima o por debajo de 150 ohm te dejo algunos valores comerciales de resistencias :

                 100 ohm
                 110 ohm
                 120 ohm
                 130 ohm
                 150 ohm
                 180 ohm
                 220 ohm
                 240 ohm
                 270 ohm
                 300 ohm


 Espero esta información te sea de utilidad  , no esta de mas otra opinion . saludos y que puedas solucionar este percanse .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

¿ Es correcto que este montado un excitador al revés que el otro ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 31, 2008)

ya que estamos... si ponemos mas tr de salida como cambia la formulita, o sigue igual.

(reemplazo R 150ohm) = HFE (2SC3858)*0.2/10 , * reprecenta multiplicación 
/ reprecenta divición 



Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ....segun la serigrafia van los dos para el mismo lado  .....



Como dijo Maxwell Smart: "Lo sospeche desde un principio"


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 31, 2008)

me confundi de plaqueta, esta es de ese circuito, pero no es la misma.  

No hay r  de 120 ohm?  la subieron a 150 ohm


----------



## anderson torres (Ago 31, 2008)

cabe aclarar que mi plaqueta es la de ladelec con unas modificaciones, por ejemplo llas resistencias. Esta la compre en el centro de electronica de mi cuidad(bogota)    . Tal vez sea el problema. Pero yo la ensaye con un parlante normal de 8ohms y funciono a las mil maravillas y a todos los niveles de volumen.
 
hay envio las misma imagen con mas especificaciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Entre tu placa y el esquema veo que hay 2 transistores de diferencia.
Faltan 2 según el esquema (De los chicos)


----------



## anderson torres (Ago 31, 2008)

aahhhhhh bueno si es muy diferente. Pero voy hacer lo que me recomendo zenner
A ver si. O si no termino de montar el de luciperro(100w). A ver si agarro fortuna. Una pregunta es demasiado necesario la RL al final de esta etapa. Gracias   
despues envio las fotos de mi parlante a ver si ese el problema , el parlante es de 12" .
sera el amplificador se quedara corto en el suministro de corriente, o el parlante pide demasiada corriente ¿pregunto no mas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

anderson torres dijo:
			
		

> ......Una pregunta es demasiado necesario la RL al final de esta etapa......



¿ Que RL en que esquema ?



> ...sera el amplificador se quedara corto en el suministro de corriente, o el parlante pide demasiada corriente ¿pregunto no mas?.....



Eso te traeria otro tipo de falla, distorsión, tal vez alguna oscilacón pero no calentamiento de *esa* resistencia.
Verifica el correcto armado, la posición de las patas de los exitadores y los de potencia.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 1, 2008)

A la resistencia y la bobina al final de la etapa de potencia de luciperro ( 100w), a eso me referia con RL que supongo que es un filtro(perdonemen por mi poca experiencia ops:  ops: ). Y preguntaba si este es muy necesario para el buen funcionamiento del amplificador. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2008)

Eso se llama red de Boucherot y si es importante


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta. Tendre que ponerme buscar el alambre para el asaunto.


----------



## anderson torres (Sep 2, 2008)

Muchas gracias  a este foro. El motivo, es que pude solucionar el incoveniente. Cambie la resistencia de 100 ohms que iva al emisor del tip42 por una de 100 a 10 w, dandome excelentes resultados. En breve subire las fotos y los diagramas usados para el amplificador de subwooofer. Y lo vulevo a repetir Gracias por su ayuda


----------

